# Saftige Strafen in den USA



## Telekomkunde (12 Mai 2015)

In den USA gehen gleich 3 Behörden und die Generalstaatsanwälte der Staaten gegen die Telekommunikationsanbieter vor. Das Ergebnis: Strafen und Rückzahlungen an die Kunden in Höhe von $353 Millionen gegen die großen 4 Anbieter. Und in Deutschland kümmert sich niemand. 

NEWS
Federal Communications Commission
445 12
th
Street, S.W.
Washington, D.C.  20554
This is an unofficial announcement of Commission action.  Release of the full text of a Commission order constitutes official action.
See MCI v. FCC. 515 F 2d 385 (D.C. Cir. 1974).
News Media Information 202 / 418-0500
Internet: http://www.fcc.gov
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: NEWS MEDIA CONTACT:
May 12, 2015 Morning Washburn, 202-418-0067
E-mail: [email protected]
VERIZON & SPRINT TO PAY $158 MILLION TO SETTLE
MOBILE CRAMMING INVESTIGATIONS
Major enforcement actions will provide current and former customers with refunds for
unauthorized third-party charges on customer bills
Washington, D.C. – The Federal Communications Commission’s Enforcement Bureau announced today that
Verizon Wireless will pay $90 million and Sprint Corporation will pay $68 million to settle investigations
that revealed the companies billed customers millions of dollars in unauthorized third-party premium text
messaging services, a practice called “cramming.” With today’s two cramming cases, the FCC, working
together with the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau, the Federal Trade Commission, and states’ attorneys
general has brought a total of $353 million in penalties and restitution against the U.S.’s four largest wireless
carriers, structuring these settlements so that $267.5 million of the total will be returned to affected customers.
“For too long, consumers have been charged on their phone bills for things they did not buy,” said FCC
Chairman Tom Wheeler. “We call these fraudulent charges ‘cramming,’ and with today’s agreements we are
calling them history for Verizon and Sprint customers.”
“Consumers rightfully expect their monthly phone bills will reflect only those services that they’ve
purchased,” said Travis LeBlanc, Chief of the FCC’s Enforcement Bureau.  “Today’s settlements put in place
strong protections that will prevent consumers from being victimized by these kinds of practices in the
future.”
The monthly charge for these third-party premium text messaging services ranged from $0.99 to $14.00, but
typically were $9.99 per month.  Verizon retained 30% or more of each third-party charge that it billed, while
Sprint received approximately 35% of collected revenues for each of its third-party charges.  Numerous
consumers have complained to the FCC, other government agencies, and the carriers that they never requested
or authorized the third-party services for which they were charged.  Customers who called to complain were
often denied refunds, and yet, when the FCC requested proof that customers had authorized charges, the
carriers were unable to prove that these services were ever requested.  
Under the terms of the agreements the FCC announced today, Verizon’s $90 million settlement will include a
minimum of $70 million to fund a consumer redress program, $16 million for state governments participating
in the settlement, and $4 million as a fine paid to the U.S. Treasury. Sprint’s $68 million settlement will
include a minimum of $50 million to fund a consumer redress program, $12 million for state governments
participating in the settlement, and $6 million as a fine paid to the U.S. Treasury. The settlements were
negotiated in coordination with the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau and the attorneys general of all 50
states and the District of Columbia.
In addition to requiring the carriers pay a total of $158 million, the Enforcement Bureau has also secured
strong consumer protections in the settlement that reform both internal processes as well as how the company
interacts and discloses information to their consumers. These protections include requirements that the
carriers:
? no longer offer commercial third-party PSMS charges
? obtain informed consent from customers prior to allowing third-party charges
? clearly and conspicuously identify third-party charges on bills
? offer a free service for customers to block all third-party charges
? regularly report to the FCC on compliance and refunds to customers
Placement of unauthorized charges and fees on consumers’ telephone bills is an “unjust and unreasonable”
practice that is unlawful under the Communications Act. Since January 2014, the Commission has taken 19
enforcement actions totaling $391 million for cramming violations, including:
? October 2014, AT&T Mobility - $105 million
? December 2014, T-Mobile USA, Inc. - $90 million
Current and former Sprint and Verizon wireless customers should review their bills and contact Sprint and
Verizon if they suspect unauthorized third-party charges were wrongly added to their bills.
For more information about the FCC’s rules protecting consumers from unauthorized charges on phone bills,
see the FCC consumer guide, Cramming - Unauthorized, Misleading, or Deceptive Charges Placed on Your
Telephone Bill.
The Orders and Consent Decrees are available at:
? Sprint: https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-15-536A1.pdf
? Verizon: https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-15-537A1.pdf
The FCC’s prior Order and Consent Decrees regarding cramming available at:
? AT&T: https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-14-1457A1_Rcd.pdf
? T-Mobile: https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-14-1704A1_Rcd.pdf
-FCC-


----------



## Telekomkunde (12 Mai 2015)

An
Präsident XXX
Bundesnetzagentur
Bonn

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

in den USA hat die FCC zusammen mit anderen Behörden mittlerweile Strafen und Rückzahlungen an Kunden in Höhe von $353 Millionen gegen die 4 großen Telekommunikationsanbieter durchgesetzt wegen Abzocke mit vermeintlichen Premiumdiensten, dem sogenannten Cramming. Was tun Sie in Deutschland gegen die hierzulande eben so übliche Masche?
Siehe: https://www.fcc.gov/document/verizon-sprint-pay-158m-settle-illegal-billing-investigations-0

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
YYY


----------



## Telekomkunde (13 Mai 2015)

An den Bundesminister der Justiz und für Verbraucherschutz

Sehr geehrter Herr Maas,

die gesetzliche Regelung der sogenannten Button-Lösung für den Online-Handel im Jahre 2012 war sicherlich ein wichtiger Schritt im Kampf gegen Abzocke im Internet. Leider muss man nun feststellen, dass diese Regelung noch nicht ausreicht. Unter tatkräftiger Mithilfe der Telekommunikationsunternehmen und unter schlichter Mißachtung der gesetzlichen Vorschriften sind weiterhin Betrüger getarnt über Briefkastenfirmen am Werk und das in letzter Zeit wieder verstärkt. Die Zugriffszahlen zu diesen Themen in den einschlägen Internetforen gehen täglich in die Tausende (Siehe z.B. :http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene.49/ ) Genutzt wird dabei das sogenannte WAP Billing der Telekommunikationsunternehmen, bei dem im großen Stil über Manipulation Identifikationsdaten der Simkarten von Smartphones beim Surfen im Internet ausgelesen werden und die Telekommunikationsunternehmen die mobile Rufnummer des Nutzers den Betrügern zur Verfügung stellen und deren unberechtigte Forderungen dann dem Nutzern in Rechnung stellen - in der Regel sogar als sogenanntes Abonnement mit wiederkehrenden Forderungen. Zwar ist der aufmerksame Rechnungskunde durch die Button-Lösung gut geschützt und kann die Zahlung unberechtiger Forderungen verweigern, auf der Strecke bleiben jedoch Prepaid-Kunden und Kunden, die ihre Rechnungen nicht genau prüfen, denn die Telekommunikationsunternehmen lehnen in der Regel die Rückzahlung der Beträge ab und verweisen auf die Zuständigkeit nicht greifbarer Briefkastenfirmen. Der Kunde muss dann in der Regel schon froh sein, wenn er die vermeintlichen Abonnements "kündigen" kann und damit für die Zukunft, die Zahlungen abwehren kann.

In den USA hat man erkannt, dass dieser Abzocke nur beizukommen ist, wenn staatliche Organe die Telekommunikationsunternehmen direkt angeht. Und so haben dort gleich 3 Bundesbehörden und die Generalstaatsanwälte der Bundesstaaten mittlerweile Strafzahlungen und Wiedergutmachungen gegenüber den Kunden in Höhe von $ 353 Millionen gegenüber den 4 großen Mobilfunkanbietern durchgesetzt. Nachlesen können Sie das hier: https://www.fcc.gov/document/verizon-sprint-pay-158m-settle-illegal-billing-investigations-0 . Ich frage mich, wieso in Deutschland gegen diese Praktiken nicht ansatzweise genauso vorgegangen wird. Ich frage Sie, was Sie und Ihre Länderkollegen gegen diese Praktiken tun? Wieso müssen die deutschen Mobilfunkkunden diese Praktiken hinnehmen, nicht aber der US-amerikanische? Wieso kommt der Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland als Papiertiger daher?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## BenTigger (13 Mai 2015)

Das ist bald vorbei. In Deutschland wir konsequent gegen diese Art der Abzocke vorgegangen.
Wer länger hier bei Computerbetrug rein schaut, weiß dass die Regierung und deren Unterabteilungen schnellstens dagegen vorgehen.
Das dauert nur so klitzekleine 7-10 Jahre.
Ich versteh nicht, das ihr die da oben immer so Ärgern und unter Druck und übereilten Zugzwang stellen müsst. Die tun doch gar nichts.

Geduld, das ist bald vorbei....


----------



## BenTigger (13 Mai 2015)

Wer die Ironie im oberen Beitrag nicht entdeckt hat, braucht trotzdem nicht zu Antworten


----------



## jupp11 (14 Mai 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Das dauert nur so klitzekleine 7-10 Jahre.


Lösungen = gesetzliche Regelungen gegen Internetabzocke werden frühestens dann in Angriff genommen, wenn sich die Randbedingungen  ( z.B technische ) so verändert haben, dass sie ohnehin nicht mehr lukrativ ist und längst neue Spielarten auf den Abzockmarkt sind.


----------



## rainerp (13 Dezember 2015)

Ja aber ich denke viel wichtiger als die Bundesnetzagentur wären da europäische Richtlinien oder ?


----------



## thomas_bozen (24 Februar 2016)

Ich denke auch dass nur die europäischen Richtlinien hier ausschlaggebend sind.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Februar 2016)

Telekomkunde schrieb:


> Cramming. Was tun Sie in Deutschland gegen die hierzulande eben so übliche Masche?



Jetzt muss ich mal ganz naiv fragen: was ist "cramming" überhaupt, was versteht man unter dem Begriff in den USA?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Februar 2016)

Ah, steht ja schon hier:



Telekomkunde schrieb:


> Cramming - Unauthorized, Misleading, or Deceptive Charges Placed on Your Telephone Bill.



Wir nennen das hier, dank dvill, "mobile Pickpocketing".


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2016)

https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/media-resources/mobile-technology/mobile-cramming

https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0183-mystery-phone-charges

In den USA steht so etwas auf offiziellen Seiten, bei uns nur bei antispam.de oder computerbetrug.de


----------



## Tanni (2 März 2016)

der zweite link geht leider nicht


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2016)

Bei mir gehts, muss an dir liegen...


----------

